# NEGATIVE CYCLE - negative result......please help......UPDATE



## Mandellen (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi Ladies

Just to let you know that following my recent posts DH & I had our scan this morning and sadly I have had an early m/c - this has been confirmed by a beta hcg test.  We are totally devastated and have done nothing but cry all day.  Care were very nice about it but despite me saying that we want to go straight back on the egg donor waiting list (as we didn't have any left to freeze) they have said that I needed to wait a couple of weeks.  I cannot understand why as I explained that it wasn't a rash decision and that DH & I had been talking about it for a few days now.  I will give them a call next week to see if we can go back on the list.

I am now just waiting for the bleed to start as I have now stopped my medication.

Thank you all so much for the support you have given us and I will pray that you all get that BFP you all deserve.

Take care

Mandellen
xx


----------



## Natalief (Nov 6, 2003)

Dear Mandellen

I am so very sorry to hear your sad news.

Take care of yourself and we are all here for you if you need us.

Natalie xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Mandellen and dh
I am so very sorry about your news 
take great care and am sure once u have explained to the clinic they will see it your way atleast they should,

lol
lou xxx


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Dear Mandellen

I posted you earlier but just wanted to again express my sympathies for what must have been a hard day for you and dh.  Thinking of you both.

Love Nic xx


----------

